# North Dakota Fur Hunters & Trappers Assoc Summer Rendezv



## Chris Flann (Jul 11, 2006)

Just a general notification to everyone interested! Our summer rendezvous will be held just SE of Jamestown on *Saturday, August 26th*. Plenty of opportunities for socializing, talking trapping, buying supplies, camping, etc. We are working on a great bunch of demonstrations by our vast pool of experts.  For all beginners, we plan on having a hands-on coyote and fox set clinic. Everyone participating gets to get their hands dirty trying to bed traps and dig some dirtholes. Also, bring your kids. We have a special kid raffle and every goes home with a gift.

PM me if you would like a flyer sent to you with the specifics. Also, check the website for updated info. www.ndfhta.com

Chris Flann
NDFHTA District 3 Director
Jamestown


----------

